# Another youth caliber rifle thread...



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I purchased a Rem 700 SPS .243 for my now 11-year old hunter to begin hunting next year. He has been out shooting 3-4 times so far and has done pretty well keeping his pattern around 1.3", which is pretty good for that rifle in my experience. I have read more and more how much people like the 7mm-08 for youth. So, as I look into that option, as I am considering getting a youth model in the 7mm-08. I just see that the Axis is so economical and I think he would do better with the smaller stock/barrel and lighter weight rifle. I think it would really make him a lot more interested in shooting as he is the typical 11-year old with little interest in this compared to video games and such. 
Anywho, question is this-*what weight of bullet do you load for youth in the 7mm-08?* I see that my favorite bullet's, Accubond, lightest bullet is still 140gr, which is pretty big for youth. As I input the recoil calculator, I see that the recoil of a youth sized Axis in 7mm-08 140 grain bullet is 13.21 ft/lbs of recoil energy. Whereas, the 700 in 243 full size with 90 grain bullet is only 8.94 ft/lbs. So, the 7mm is almost exactly 50% more recoil. My second choice of bullet is the Berger and same issue with 140 being the lightest in .284. 
At the end of the day, I guess I am just looking for an excuse to get another rifle, of course it is a great investment with time spent with my kids..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see Barnes TTSX is available in 120 grains...=11 ft/lbs of recoil, getting closer...except that I forgot to adjust for the lighter rifle taking it to about 12 ft/lbs. Still looking.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I loaded my Wifes 7mm-08 with 120 gr. ballistic tips and they shoot like lazers! They have the same jacket as the 140's with less lead making the jacket a tad thicker. Less recoil and pretty tough for a 120.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

120 BT with reduced loads. Accurate and very low recoil. My son had no problem shooting these.

Check this out for loading data: http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/H4895 Reduced Rifle Loads.pdf

I'm using the 120's on my antelope hunt this fall.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy shoots the youth Axis, lefty version. Its been a fine rifle... barrel likes to be a bit "dirty" though I've noticed. Put on a Nikon Buckmaster scope and we worked up 120grn Ballistic Tip Hunting bullets for it, at 2925fps using H4350. Tried alot of bullet and powder combinations over the summer, but 4350 was by far the most accurate (really surprised Varget and 414 werent better).

Recoil is less than my wifes .243 IMO, it is sweet shooting!

The only issue with the axis is you need to get a long weaver rail to mount your scope on, just another $20 expense to figure in.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Tried alot of bullet and powder combinations over the summer, but 4350 was by far the most accurate (really surprised Varget and 414 werent better).
> -DallanC


Heading out today to try some Varget loads. First tried some H4895 and got decent groups, but was really hoping for better. Next on the list will be H4350 if I can find some.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> Heading out today to try some Varget loads. First tried some H4895 and got decent groups, but was really hoping for better. Next on the list will be H4350 if I can find some.


47.5grns of H4350 under a 120grn BT is my boys load. Its under max, light recoil and accurate. The COL is a bit longer than factory, I'd have to check my notes when I get home.

Should be a great antelope / deer load.

-DallanC


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My son has a 7mm-08 that he got when he was 11. We have always shot 140 grain factory ammo and he loves it. Never once complained about the recoil. One thing I would question is the youth stock. Unless you don't think you kid will grow much, I would stay away from the short stock because in a couplt of years that gun won't be comfortable anymore. I guess you could always change stocks on it too. In my opinion 7mm-08 is an awesome caliber! Last season our hunting group killed 4 elk with the -08. No one killed an elk with a larger caliber. We had guys carrying them, but they all missed. Just the kido's and one adult (using his son's gun) killed elk. 
We have been using 140gr Partitions in our -08, but they are not super accurate. Next year I want to try the Accubonds in 140gr and see if we can improve the accuracy.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dallan, what do you guys use for elk in that 7mm-08? I am curiuos because I want to try and find a better load for next eyar.

Also, that issue with my muzzleloader is fixed, I think. I cleaned the spring and it seems to work great now.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Barnes 120gr TTSX is a great option. Load some up or buy some of their factory VOR-TX ammo and give it a try. My brother has the exact same rifle and his wife is shooting the 120gr TTSX. If your barrel is anything like his, it's going to be very accurate and a breeze to clean without tons of fouling and a light break-in period.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Dallan, what do you guys use for elk in that 7mm-08? I am curiuos because I want to try and find a better load for next eyar.


Havent used it for elk yet. He bought it with his own money earlier this year. He drew gen deer and antlerless doe antelope tags this year so we're all in for that. Last year he used my .270 for elk but missed.

I think we'll work up a 140grn load this next year for elk next fall. With all the hunts we have lined up this year between me, my wife and boy... i have no time to mess with elk.



> Also, that issue with my muzzleloader is fixed, I think. I cleaned the spring and it seems to work great now.


Glad to hear it, glad to help! Those are fantastic guns. I'd like to pick up another.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I got the 120's going right at 3k fps with Varget. Produced good groups for as far as I'll shoot this rifle. Could do better with trigger job and higher power scope, but this isn't a target gun. Still going to try some H4350. This gun also seems to like being a little dirty.

Will report back after we run one through a WY antelope hopefully this week.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy's axis had a TERRIBLE trigger. I did some googling on it and found you can do a quick "red neck trigger job" on it with a pair of wire cutters. Lots of people recommend it so I gave it a try... and it worked fantastically. Took 1.5 coils off the primary spring and it breaks at a crisp 3.5lbs. Took a grand total of 10 minutes. Works great now, feels great and shoots great.


-DallanC


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't shy away from 140 grain loads either. They will be much easier to find in factory fodder, but you can also handloads them a little slower if needed. My son has not shown any propensity to be recoil shy so that may weigh heavily in my choices. I have a 7-08 that shoots really well with 140 bullets and Varget. My sons new rifle is lighter weight than mine and definitely has more kick. That said, he isn't phased at all by it. Used it Saturday to drop a doe antelope with one shot at 240 yards.:grin:

I was one proud papa that is for sure. Have fun and know that a properly loaded 7-08 is a very capable cartridge.

FH


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Remington and Hornady both have light recoil loads for 7mm08. I think they're both 120 grain bullets. I'm guessing they're pretty easy on the shoulder.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

My boy has been using the 140 Nosler Accubond with good results. Recoil is minimal. He was out shooting his rifle 6 weeks after breaking his collar bone with out any issues. If you hand load and recoil is an issue you could always load to the light side and work your way up as your boy gets older.

400bull


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

How old is your son 400 and how big is he?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Huge, I know you asked this question of 400, but I thought I would weigh in about the size of my 14 year old son. He is about 95 lbs and about 5'2". He is not afraid of the recoil at all, but I can say he started to flinch a little last year while prepping for the deer hunt. When I saw what was going on, I began to load his rifle for him. Occasionally, I wouldn't load a cartridge at all, but he didn't know. He quickly saw that he was flinching and it seemed to correct his technique. He never flinched this summer while prepping. He even shot my 7 mag and my lightweight Kimber 8400 Montana in 325 wsm a bit. He seems to get a little rush shooting a heavy kicking rifle, but his technique is holding strong.

FH


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Firehawk said:


> Huge, I know you asked this question of 400, but I thought I would weigh in about the size of my 14 year old son. He is about 95 lbs and about 5'2". He is not afraid of the recoil at all, but I can say he started to flinch a little last year while prepping for the deer hunt. When I saw what was going on, I began to load his rifle for him. Occasionally, I wouldn't load a cartridge at all, but he didn't know. He quickly saw that he was flinching and it seemed to correct his technique. He never flinched this summer while prepping. He even shot my 7 mag and my lightweight Kimber 8400 Montana in 325 wsm a bit. He seems to get a little rush shooting a heavy kicking rifle, but his technique is holding strong.
> 
> FH


Thanks for the info! My 11 year old is nearly identical size; I just don't want to rush him a long.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, tonight we pulled the trigger! We ended up with the Model 11 with the accutrigger in the combo with the Nikon Prostaff scope; I have never seen my 11-year old so excited for hunting, which was great to see! I ended up with the youth model, that got him a lot more excited to see that it is his gun just for him. I could even shoot it, the shorter stock will be fine for many years to come; I don't see any issue in it being shorter. The youth size was much much easier for him to handle, not to mention that that was the only size in the chosen caliber. It was funny to see that SW has them for $10 less as their normal price compared to Cabela's sales price; I used to buy almost exclusively from there, but I think I am done with Cabela's personally for many reasons. 
We went with the 7mm-08; the only issue being that of brass, as I am not going to resize. So, we had to a buy a ridiculously priced box of factory ammo just to get started.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Funny, almost bought that same gun a few days back. Let me know how you like it, still trying to decide between the .260 and 7mm-08 and if I went 08, that might be the one I go with. Well that one or the Marlin X7Y which keeps the 22" barrel but goes with 13" LOP.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I ended up with the youth model, that got him a lot more excited to see that it is his gun just for him. I could even shoot it, the shorter stock will be fine for many years to come; I don't see any issue in it being shorter. The youth size was much much easier for him to handle, not to mention that that was the only size in the chosen caliber.


Its fine. My .270 is a youth stock and I prefer it. My Rem 1100 has a shortened stock on it as well. I find it easier to shoulder a shorter gun especially when you have several layers of clothing on. You done good!



> We went with the 7mm-08; the only issue being that of brass, as I am not going to resize. So, we had to a buy a ridiculously priced box of factory ammo just to get started.


Yea, buy brass when you can find it. I've brought several bags of brass from Cabelas when they get it in. There was a guy on KSL who picks up range brass and sells it... I think I paid $10 for 100 soon after my boy got his rifle.

You are going to like shooting the thing though, your kid will love it.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Its fine. My .270 is a youth stock and I prefer it. My Rem 1100 has a shortened stock on it as well. I find it easier to shoulder a shorter gun especially when you have several layers of clothing on.
> -DallanC


It sure felt good to me; I really liked the feel of it like I could handle it very easily. Good to know on brass, I will keep my eyes peeled. In doing some google searches it appears that the brass shortage on this caliber is nationwide and has been for a very long time, if you see any, please drop me a line, thanks!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Huge29,

Sorry I did not get back to you sooner. My boy is a GOLIATH. He just turned 14, stretches the tape out at just over 6' 2", and weighs 170-180 lbs. When he bought the rifle (2 years ago) He was probably in the 5'10, 150 lbs range.

Its good to hear that you picked your boy up a new rifle. I would be interested in what you and your boy think about that Savage. I have another boy that will be hunting this year for his first time. I currently have him shooting my .270 but have had my eye on one of those Savage Model 11 or the Axis for him


----------

